# Nice prewar monark On eBay



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like a pretty cool project for someone... Guy has some other cool looking bikes for sale also


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Does anybody know the exact year of this one never seen Decals on a tank like that before


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m thinking it’s a ‘41. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2020)

Did they make different tank decals for that year I have Two 41s And both of those bikes have the same decal this decal looks earlier and different any other thoughts


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2020)

Anybody ever seen one like this before


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 15, 2020)

Very cool bike!

And outstanding seller!  bid with confidence!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks Bob for the info


----------



## biker (Sep 21, 2020)

Sold for $845 + ship.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 21, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Sold for $845 + ship.




Don't forget the sales tax!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 26, 2020)

Mine is an OG survivor 1939 Rocket.
The rack, bars, neck, guard and seat on the bike SOLD on Ebay are WRONG.


----------



## mynameislegion (Sep 26, 2020)

And the front fork and fender....


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 26, 2020)

mynameislegion said:


> And the front fork and fender....




Glad I stepped away from the vehicle!


----------

